# Car insurance: Which is best?



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

I am needing to get insurance on my US-registered vehicle and I'm wondering if anyone out there has checked around to see what's the best option for the money? I'll be here for a month and then driving to the border. The insurance that I bought when I came across has expired, and I'm currently uncovered. Need to get that fixed ASAP!

Gracias!

Tracy


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

teresita7 said:


> I am needing to get insurance on my US-registered vehicle and I'm wondering if anyone out there has checked around to see what's the best option for the money? I'll be here for a month and then driving to the border. The insurance that I bought when I came across has expired, and I'm currently uncovered. Need to get that fixed ASAP!
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> Tracy


I got mine at Sanborns. You can do it online and its pretty easy and cheap. I did search around for a few weeks to find the best price, however they were all about the same for the coverage I wanted. 

NOTE- Make sure to get a plan that has legal aid and bailbond coverage as well. Most of the plans offered for Mexico do. Just make sure.


----------



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> I got mine at Sanborns. You can do it online and its pretty easy and cheap. I did search around for a few weeks to find the best price, however they were all about the same for the coverage I wanted.
> 
> NOTE- Make sure to get a plan that has legal aid and bailbond coverage as well. Most of the plans offered for Mexico do. Just make sure.


Thanks so much for your response, Conor. Did you happen to check Axa and Mapfre? Do you know whether they have a good network of agents on the ground here in Mexico in case anything happens? Like, can they respond quickly in case of an accident?

Hoping of course that we will never have to use it!

Gracias,

Tracy


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

teresita7 said:


> Thanks so much for your response, Conor. Did you happen to check Axa and Mapfre? Do you know whether they have a good network of agents on the ground here in Mexico in case anything happens? Like, can they respond quickly in case of an accident?
> 
> Hoping of course that we will never have to use it!
> 
> ...


Hoping someone else can reply here to those questions as I am not very knowing about the other 2 companies you mentioned as far as the services. I did check them out but took the past of least resistance with Sanborns.

I have not had an accident here in Mexico so I don't even really know how good Sanborns is yet. Hope I never need to know.


----------

